# bazooka



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Am thinking of getting a new bazooka .What brand do you recomend . Thinking tapetech northstar because I know I can get parts service here in Aus . I have never had anything to do with one so am I going to have a hard time getting the hang of useing it .I usually run my tape with a homax plastic banjo for flats and a wallboard mud box for angles .CHEERS


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I think they are all good, drywallmasters king taper has some new features which seem like some improvements but i dont think you can go wrong with any of them, Northstars a good choice they build great tools. tapetechs good, columbias another top brand, they are all good. i have a goldblatt which is the cheapest and some will say less quaility but its just a tapetech copy and runs smooth and does the job well.

Im over the tasman sea from you in nz, looks like a nice place where you live, wouldnt mind checking it out one day, you have some great trout fishing as do i :thumbup:


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

suncoast drywaller said:


> Am thinking of getting a new bazooka .What brand do you recomend . Thinking tapetech northstar because I know I can get parts service here in Aus . I have never had anything to do with one so am I going to have a hard time getting the hang of useing it .I usually run my tape with a homax plastic banjo for flats and a wallboard mud box for angles .CHEERS


After selling and repairing taping tools for over 30 years, I attempt to be as objective as possible regarding choice of tool brands. My company sells them all, so it's really the final choice of the customer and all brands are very high quality.
All standard replacement parts are generally interchangeable between major brands, so parts availability is good.
Also, we offer exceptional help with operating instructions as well as follow-up support with over 25 years actual tool operation experience. 
www.all-wall.com


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

All wall is a great company to deal with suncoast, i can state that, i have ordered 2 packages and the service, follow up emails and delivery are second to none, in fact if i ever want to change my goldblatt i would get a drywallmaster king taper, this taper has an easy clean removable top plate and the drywallmaster team themselves and great, any problems and just email them and they are on it straight away, even the 82 year old boss man gets on the phone and helps you out, how awsome is that.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> All wall is a great company to deal with suncoast, i can state that, i have ordered 2 packages and the service, follow up emails and delivery are second to none, in fact if i ever want to change my goldblatt i would get a drywallmaster king taper, this taper has an easy clean removable top plate and the drywallmaster team themselves and great, any problems and just email them and they are on it straight away, even the 82 year old boss man gets on the phone and helps you out, how awsome is that.


Ditto's, All-Wall is the ducks-nuts. They will go to bat for you, track your orders, fix any problem that comes up. Al's taping tools is just as good for service and care, but Al's doesn't handle as much stuff and/or service. These two are my go to guys.:thumbup:


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I ordered some stuff from Al's and shipping and stuff was really quick. I would deal with him again.

scott


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Scott_w said:


> I ordered some stuff from Al's and shipping and stuff was really quick. I would deal with him again.
> 
> scott


Al really helped me with my mud-runner, he knows his stuff. Tape-tech will not help the supplers at all(or you for that matter). If you have a problem with it, you HAVE to find someone that has figured it out on their own, cause Tape-tech ain't talking to NOBODY. Al has spent the time and knows the tool, he can help.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What problems did you have with your mud runner Capt, i have one and have just started using it with great success, i love it, it seems to run very well with mud thinned to about the same for bazooka, maybe slightly thinner.
Mine is second hand but hardly used. What maintainence do you need to keep it going well??


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> What problems did you have with your mud runner Capt, i have one and have just started using it with great success, i love it, it seems to run very well with mud thinned to about the same for bazooka, maybe slightly thinner.
> Mine is second hand but hardly used. What maintainence do you need to keep it going well??


Oh man,, thats a can of worms. One thing is, the tube will crack, count on it, UNLESS you get a strap (some use a 4" hose clamp, I got a muffler clamp from auto-zone). I'm talking about the top of the tube, by the head. The way they designed it, with the holes drilled for the clamps, it WILL crack, unless you strap it down(put the clamp above the top clamps, between the clamps and the top of the tube) and only take the bottom clamps off to clean. In other words, clamp the top down and then ever after, only pop the bottom clamps to clean it out.

Another thing, keep your eyes on the plastic bushing at the bottom of the tube, there is a slot, for the "twist" with a screw in it. If the plastic bushing goes on ya, it will eat the sleeve up and you'll end up spending 150.00 for a sleeve instead of 1.00 for a plastic bushing.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for that Capt, cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Thanks for that Capt, cheers :thumbsup:


Sure man,,, I love my mud-runner, just like anyother tool tho, ya got to figure it out and then maintain it. At first i was real confused by how it worked, but after a cpl years, i got it figured out, and it's really simple and cost effective, AFTER you understand how it works.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

suncoast drywaller said:


> Am thinking of getting a new bazooka .What brand do you recomend . Thinking tapetech northstar because I know I can get parts service here in Aus . I have never had anything to do with one so am I going to have a hard time getting the hang of useing it .I usually run my tape with a homax plastic banjo for flats and a wallboard mud box for angles .CHEERS


If you are in Australia, I'd recommend checking out my friend Stewart's company, Wallboard Tools Australia. They have dealers located all over Austrailia - Western, Northern, South, New South, and Queensland. Their site is www.wallboardtools.com.au

They manufacturer a line of tools called TapePro. Very good quality. Less moving parts. Less repair needed. :thumbup:


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

i like my blue line taper


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

pipercub17 said:


> i like my blue line taper


*Which Blue Line Taper do you have?*

This one: http://www.walltools.com/store/automatic-taping-tools/automatic-tapers/blu-at.html

or this one: http://www.walltools.com/store/automatic-taping-tools/automatic-tapers/blu-b2.html

Feel free to Rate it online at our site. You get 5 Points for every rating. Enjoy!


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

this one 
http://www.walltools.com/store/automatic-taping-tools/automatic-tapers/blu-at.html

my only prob with it is thay need to put some grip on the cutter tube


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Al really helped me with my mud-runner, he knows his stuff. Tape-tech will not help the supplers at all(or you for that matter). If you have a problem with it, you HAVE to find someone that has figured it out on their own, cause Tape-tech ain't talking to NOBODY. Al has spent the time and knows the tool, he can help.


Actually I sent an email to Tapetech last week to see if they had any videos or training material for my tools. Even after I told them I bought it all used, with the exception of the handle and pump kit from Al, they called me today.

I spent about 40 mins on the phone with the guy, he answered everything I asked. They are sending me some dvd's (he said quite basic though) and he emailed me a manual on how to use the tools.

He said if I had any problems to give him a call. He then followed up with an email.

He stressed he didn't care that I bought used, they were happy I bought their product.

I was quite happy! :thumbup:

Tried to attach the file... its too large (2MB)

scott


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Scott_w said:


> Actually I sent an email to Tapetech last week to see if they had any videos or training material for my tools. Even after I told them I bought it all used, with the exception of the handle and pump kit from Al, they called me today.
> 
> I spent about 40 mins on the phone with the guy, he answered everything I asked. They are sending me some dvd's (he said quite basic though) and he emailed me a manual on how to use the tools.
> 
> ...


Glad its working out for ya, maybe they have been watching the internet and figured that maybe they should talk to some people. Good luck with it. It takes some getting used to, but your gonna love it !!!


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

pipercub17 said:


> this one
> http://www.walltools.com/store/automatic-taping-tools/automatic-tapers/blu-at.html
> 
> my only prob with it is thay need to put some grip on the cutter tube


Yeah, I'd really like to see Blue Line add some grip to their cutter sleeve too. I really like the knurled grip cutter sleeve on the Columbia Taper, which is the only sleeve like that on the market: http://www.walltools.com/store/automatic-taping-tools/automatic-tapers/columbia-taper.html

However, sleeve of not, you have one of the best built tapers on the market hands down. Nice choice.


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

pipercub17 said:


> this one
> http://www.walltools.com/store/automatic-taping-tools/automatic-tapers/blu-at.html
> 
> my only prob with it is thay need to put some grip on the cutter tube


The Columbia taper and Drywall Master King taper both have very nice knurling on control tubes for better grip. It's become a very popular feature on both tools.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Call All-Wall and order a replacement grip ring for a Columbia or DM, All tapers are the same(see the grip ring has a slot, so that it will expand or contract, to fit). When you get it, just slip it on, drill a few holes and screw it on. Done.

It really is that simple.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

thats a great idea capt thanks :thumbsup:
got one on the way now


----------

